# Layout Bibliothek



## BigPun (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo Freunde,

ich möchte eine schöne APP programmieren, die nicht die standardmässigen Icon`s besitzt. Die Button, Togglebutton etc sind ja relativ einfach um zu designen. Hat aber jemand ne Ahnung wie ich beispielsweise ein Wattmeter, zur Anzeige der aktuell gemessenen Leistung, ins Layout zu implementieren. Ich bin nicht der kreativste und würde mich freuen wenn jemand eventuell eine AHnung hat wo ich so Customdesigns herbekomme 

Grüsse


----------



## dzim (28. Mai 2014)

Ähm... Für welches Framework? AWT, Swing, SWT, JavaFX?


----------



## dzim (28. Mai 2014)

:-( Ich dachte, ich wäre im Thread *"AWT, Swing, JavaFX & SWT"*... Mea culpa!

Ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob das schon mal grob in die Richtung geht, aber ein paar Stile und Icons für Android, kann man sich relativ schnell hier zusammenbauen lassen:
Android Asset Studio

Was aber sonst so spezielle Sachen angeht, musst du nach Bildern in genügend hoher Auflösung suchen, dann kann man sich mit ein paar übereinandergestapelten Layouts schon recht viel bauen.
Ich habe kürzlich einen Tacho von JavaFX auf Android portiert (ein leicht veraltete Version findet man hier: Internet Performance Test - leider ist die Anwendung noch nicht produktiv, daher wird sie noch nicht überall aktuell gehalten... :-/ ), der einen recht einfachen Aufbau hatte: Hintergrundbild mit dem Tacho (die Vorlage kam von einem Designer, den Rest habe ich in Gimp angepasst), ein Tachonadel als zweites Bild oben drüber  und dann noch ein paar dynamisch verteilte TextViews und fertig war's. Dann bei Speed-Updates wird einfach das rotation-Feld der Tachnadel angepasst. Keine Hexerei und könnte ich mir in deinem Fall vielleicht auch vorstellen (wenn es so ein retro-Ding mit Nadel sein sollte).


----------



## VfL_Freak (28. Mai 2014)

Moin,



dzim hat gesagt.:


> :-( Ich dachte, ich wäre im Thread *"AWT, Swing, JavaFX & SWT"*... Mea culpa!


ja ... eben ... 
Welcher der drei soll es denn nun sein ???:L

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## dzim (28. Mai 2014)

Das ist *ein* Thread, der eben auf den schönen Namen *"AWT, Swing, JavaFX & SWT"* hört.
Tut hier aber nichts zur Sache, da ich mich vertan hab und ja im Thread *Mobile Geräte* bin. Daher habe ich also - nachdem ich meinen ersten Fehler entdeckt habe - angenommen, er habe ein Android-Problem. Klingt doch plausibel, oder?


----------



## BigPun (29. Mai 2014)

Hoppala, 

ja sollte für Android sein bzw. arbeite gerade an einer Android APP 
Android Asset Studio ist genau das wonach ich gesucht habe, hab das irgendwie nichts gefunden gehabt....ich möchte vorallem Buttons etc individuell anpassen

Hätte da noch was anderes. Leider habe ich bei meiner Arbeitsstelle nur einen XP Rechner mit 3 GB Arbeitsspeicher. Was sagt ihr dazu? Ist doch etwas zu wenig?! Wenn ich einige Zeit am Projekt gearbeitet habe kriege ich immer Probleme mit der Heap Size/ Garbage Collector.
Was haltet ihr für die Mindestvoraussetzung an Rechenleistung für ein Mittelgroßes Projekt :bahnhof:

Danke :toll:


----------



## dzim (30. Mai 2014)

Naja, das Problem wird wohl sein, das dir dein Arbeitgeber vielleicht nicht so schnell einen anderen Rechner stellen wird, also musst du dich wohl damit abfinden. (Obwohl XP wirklich schon fast fahrlässig ist.) Wenn möglich, halte Eclipse frei von unnötigen Plugins. Ansonsten ist ein Rechner mit 8GB sicher die bessere Wahl. Mac und Linux wäre insofern Windows vorzuziehen, da hier (i.d.R.) keine separaten Treiber installiert werden müssen.


----------



## BigPun (30. Mai 2014)

Okay, mit Mac und Linux habe ich leider kaum Erfahrungen gemacht, deshalb warte ich hier erstmal ab. Aber einen 4 Gb Rechner brauche ich mindestens sonst wird das nichts  Danke für die Infos!!
 Ist es eigentlich wurst ob ich einen 32bit oder 64 bit System benutze, im Bezug auf die Entewicklung, oder sollte ich da dann tatsächlich auf 64 bit und 8Gb umziehen?


----------



## dzim (30. Mai 2014)

Merke 8GB immer besser als 4GB! 

Ich würde heutzutage kein 32bit-OS mehr verwenden, da die Verfügbarkeit der Programme für die entsprechenden Systeme einfach gegeben ist und man sich so zumindest die Options offen lässt, noch Speicher aufzurüsten, sollte man erst mal auf den 4GB sitzen bleiben.
Allerdings ist Eclispe (wenn du das verwendest) schon ziemlich speicherhungring, wenn du dann noch wie ich ein Outlook, Lync und Word und Chrome mit mind. 1'000 Tabs offen hast (brauch ich wirklich auch oft zum recherchieren), ist dein Rechner schnell in die Knie gezwungen. Weiss jetzt nicht, ob Android-Studio die Situation da noch retten könnte - ich befürchte nicht.


----------

